# حروف اسمك والايات وعود وصور



## angil sky (10 يوليو 2011)

حرف الالف

​*"اتَّقِ الرَّبَّ  							وَابْعُدْ عَنِ الشَّرِّ" (سفر  							الأمثال 3: 7)

**"اجْتَهِدُوا أَنْ  							تَدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ، فَإِنِّي  							أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ  							يَدْخُلُوا وَلاَ يَقْدِرُونَ" (إنجيل  							لوقا 13: 24)

**"احبب 							الصديق وكن معه امينا" (سفر  							يشوع بن سيراخ 27: 18)


**"احِبُّوا  							أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا  							إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ  							يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ" (إنجيل  							متى 5: 44؛ 							إنجيل لوقا 6: 27، 28)


*



حرف الباء

*"باركي يا نفسي الرب  							لان الرب الهنا خلص اورشليم مدينته من جميع شدائدها" (سفر  							طوبيا 13: 19)

**"بما أن الرب طويل الأناة، فلنندم على  							هذا، ونلتمس غفرانه بالدموع المسكوبة.  إنه ليس  							وعيد الله كوعيد الإنسان، ولا هو يستشيط حنقاً كابن  							البشر.  لذلك، فَلْنُذَلِّل له أنفسنا، ونعبده  							بروح متواضع، ولنسأل الرب  							باكين أن يؤتينا رحمته بحسب مشيئته، لنفتخر 							بتواضعنا مثلما اضطربت  							قلوبنا بتكبرهم.  فإنا لم نجر على خطايا آبائنا  							الذين تركوا إلههم وعبدوا آلهة غريبة، فأُسْلِموا من  							أجل ذلك الإثم، إلى السيف والنهب والخزي بين أعدائهم،  							لكنا نحن لا نعرف إلها غيره، فنترجى  							بالتواضع تعزيته" (سفر  							يهوديت 8: 14-20)* 


*"بِاسْمِكَ أَرْفَعُ  							يَدَيَّ، كَمَا مِنْ شَحْمٍ وَدَسَمٍ تَشْبَعُ  							نَفْسِي، وَبِشَفَتَيْ الابْتِهَاجِ يُسَبِّحُكَ  							فَمِي" (سفر  							المزامير 63: 4، 5)




*




حرف التاء

*"تَعَالَوْا  							إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ  							وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ" (إنجيل  							متى 11: 28)* 


*"تمنيت فأوتيت الفِطنة، ودعوت فَحَلَّ  							عليَّ روح الحكمة.  فَفَضَّلتها على الصوالجة  							والعروش، ولم أحسِب الغِنى  							شيئاً بالقياس اليها، و لم أعدل بها الحجر الكريم، لأن  							جميع الذهب بإزائها قليل من الرمل والفضة عندها تحسب  							طيناً" (سفر  							الحكمة 7: 7-9)


**"تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ وَاعْمَلْ. لاَ  							تَخَفْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ  							إِلهِي مَعَكَ. لاَ يَخْذُلُكَ وَلاَ يَتْرُكُكَ  							حَتَّى تُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ عَمَلِ خِدْمَةِ بَيْتِ  							الرَّبِّ" (سفر  							أخبار الأيام الأول 28: 20)
**
*





​




حرف الثاء
*"ثَمَرُ الصِّدِّيقِ شَجَرَةُ  							حَيَاةٍ، وَرَابحُ النُّفُوسِ حَكِيمٌ" (سفر  							الأمثال 11: 30)


**"ثَوَابُ 							التَّوَاضُعِ وَمَخَافَةِ  							الرَّبِّ هُوَ غِنًى وَكَرَامَةٌ وَحَيَاةٌ" (سفر  							الأمثال 22: 4)


**"ثَابِتٌ قَلْبِي يَا اَللهُ، 							ثَابِتٌ 							قَلْبِي. أُغَنِّي وَأُرَنِّمُ" (سفر  							المزامير
57



*




حرف الجيم


*"جعل للتائبين مرجعاً، وعزَّى ضعفاء  							الصبر، ورسم لهم نصيب الحق.  فَتُب إلى الرب،  							واقلع عن الخطايا، تضرع أمام وجهه وأقلل من العثرات.   							ارجع إلى العلي وأعرض عن الاثم، وابغض الرجس أشد بغض.   							فهل من حامد للعلي في الجحيم؟!  تعلم أوامر الله  							وأحكامه، وكن ثابتاً على حظ التقدمة والصلاة للعلي.   							ادخل في ميراث الدهر المقدس مع الأحياء 							المعترفين للرب.  لا  							تلبث في ضلال المنافقين؛ اعترف  							قبل الموت، فإن الاعتراف يعدم من الميت، إذ يعود كلا  							شيء" (سفر  							يشوع بن سيراخ 17: 20-26)
**
*​​*"جَاهِدْ جِهَادَ الإِيمَانِ  							الْحَسَنَ، وَأَمْسِكْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ  							الَّتِي إِلَيْهَا دُعِيتَ أَيْضًا، وَاعْتَرَفْتَ  							الاعْتِرَافَ الْحَسَنَ أَمَامَ شُهُودٍ كَثِيرِينَ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 6: 12)


**"جَعَلْتُ الرَّبَّ أَمَامِي فِي كُلِّ  							حِينٍ، لأَنَّهُ عَنْ يَمِينِي فَلاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ" (سفر  							المزامير 16: 8)



*



*
* حرف الحاء

*"حيٌ الرب، أنه  							حفظني ملاكه في مسيري من  							ههنا، وفي إقامتي هناك، وفي إيابي إلى هنا" (سفر  							يهوديت 13: 20)


**"حَاشَا لِي أَنْ  							أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  							الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي  							وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 6: 14)

**"حَيٌّ هُوَ رَبُّ  							الْجُنُودِ الَّذِي أَنَا وَاقِفٌ أَمَامَهُ" (سفر  							الملوك الأول 
18




*



*
*
حرف الخاء
*"خَبَأْتُ كَلاَمَكَ  							فِي قَلْبِي لِكَيْلاَ أُخْطِئَ إِلَيْكَ" (سفر  							المزامير 119: 11)


**"خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ  							صَوْتِي، وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي، وَأَنَا  							أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ  							إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي"  							(إنجيل  							يوحنا 10: 27، 28)**


**

*​




حرف الدال
*"دَعَوْتُكَ يَا  							رَبُّ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ. بَسَطْتُ إِلَيْكَ يَدَيَّ" (سفر  							المزامير 88: 9)


**"الدِّيَانَةُ  							الطَّاهِرَةُ النَّقِيَّةُ عِنْدَ اللهِ الآبِ هِيَ  							هذِهِ: افْتِقَادُ الْيَتَامَى وَالأَرَامِلِ فِي  							ضِيقَتِهِمْ، وَحِفْظُ الإِنْسَانِ نَفْسَهُ بِلاَ  							دَنَسٍ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ" (رسالة  							يعقوب 1: 27)


**"فدعوا  			الرب الرحيم باسطين اليه ايديهم فالقدوس من السماء استجاب لهم سريعا" (سفر  			يشوع بن سيراخ 48: 22)





*



*
حرف الذال


**"ذَكَرْتُ فِي  							اللَّيْلِ اسْمَكَ يَا رَبُّ، وَحَفِظْتُ شَرِيعَتَكَ"  							(سفر  							المزامير 119: 55)**


**"ذَابَتِ الْجِبَالُ  							مِثْلَ الشَّمْعِ قُدَّامَ الرَّبِّ، قُدَّامَ سَيِّدِ  							الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا" (سفر  							المزامير 97: 5)


**"ذَبَائِحُ  							اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ  							الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ  							يَا اَللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِرُهُ" (سفر  							المزامير 51: 17)


*




حرف الراء
*"رَبُّ السَّلاَمِ  							نَفْسُهُ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّلاَمَ  							دَائِمًا مِنْ كُلِّ وَجْهٍ. الرَّبُّ مَعَ  							جَمِيعِكُمْ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي 3: 16)

**"رَحْمَتَكَ  							أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الْحَيَاةِ.  							شَفَتَايَ تُسَبِّحَانِكَ" (سفر  							المزامير 63: 3)

**"رَنِّمُوا ِللهِ،  							رَنِّمُوا. رَنِّمُوا لِمَلِكِنَا، رَنِّمُوا" (سفر  							المزامير 47: 6)**


**"الرَّبُّ  							نُورِي وَخَلاَصِي، مِمَّنْ أَخَافُ؟ الرَّبُّ حِصْنُ  							حَيَاتِي، مِمَّنْ أَرْتَعِبُ؟" (سفر  							المزامير 27: 1)




*




حرف الزاء


*"زِينَةُ  							الإِنْسَانِ مَعْرُوفَهُ،  							وَالْفَقِيرُ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الْكَذُوبِ" (سفر  							الأمثال 19: 22)


**"زَوْجُهَا  							مَعْرُوفٌ فِي الأَبْوَابِ حِينَ يَجْلِسُ بَيْنَ  							مَشَايخِ الأَرْضِ" (سفر  							الأمثال 31: 23)


**"زَرْعٌ  							لَيْسَ لَهُ غَلَّةٌ لاَ  							يَصْنَعُ دَقِيقًا" (سفر  							هوشع 8: 7)





*




حرف السين
*"سجدوا لله 							وشكروا له" (سفر  							طوبيا 11: 12)

**"سَبِّحُوا الرَّبَّ يَا كُلَّ  							الأُمَمِ. حَمِّدُوهُ يَا كُلَّ الشُّعُوبِ؛ لأَنَّ  							رَحْمَتَهُ قَدْ قَوِيَتْ عَلَيْنَا، وَأَمَانَةُ  							الرَّبِّ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ" (سفر  							المزامير 117)



**"سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ  							قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 							 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ:  							أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ.  							أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ  							الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ،  							لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي  							السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى  							الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى  							الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ" (إنجيل  							متى 5: 43)





*




حرف الشين


*"شَاكِرِينَ  							الآبَ الَّذِي أَهَّلَنَا لِشَرِكَةِ مِيرَاثِ  							الْقِدِّيسِينَ فِي النُّورِ، الَّذِي أَنْقَذَنَا  							مِنْ سُلْطَانِ الظُّلْمَةِ، وَنَقَلَنَا إِلَى  							مَلَكُوتِ ابْنِ مَحَبَّتِهِ، الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ  							الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 1: 12-14)


**"شُكْرًا  							ِللهِ الَّذِي يَقُودُنَا فِي مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ فِي  							الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَيُظْهِرُ بِنَا رَائِحَةَ  							مَعْرِفَتِهِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 2: 14)
*










حرف الصاد


*"صَرَخْتُ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِي.  							اسْتَجِبْ لِي يَا رَبُّ. فَرَائِضَكَ أَحْفَظُ.   							دَعَوْتُكَ. خَلِّصْنِي، فَأَحْفَظَ شَهَادَاتِكَ.   							تَقَدَّمْتُ فِي الصُّبْحِ وَصَرَخْتُ. كَلاَمَكَ  							انْتَظَرْتُ" (سفر  							المزامير 119: 145-147)


**"صِرْتُمْ 							قُدْوَةً لِجَمِيعِ  							الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي 1: 7)
*













حرف الضاد


*"ضَع يَا رَبُّ حَافِظَاً لِفَمِي.  							وَبَابَاً حَصِيناً لِشَفَتَيَّ" (سفر  							المزامير 141: 3)* 


*"ضِيْقٌ وَشِدَّةٌ أَصَابَانِي، أَمَّا  							وَصَايَاكَ فَهِيَ لَذَّاتِي" (سفر  							المزامير 119: 143)


**"ضَلَلْتُ مِثْلَ الخَرُف الْضَال،  							فاطْلُبْ عَبْدَكَ، لأَنِّي لِوَصَايَاكَ لَمْ أَنْسَ"  							(سفر  							المزامير 119: 176)* 














حرف الطاء


*"طوبى للرجل الذي لم يزل بفيه ولم  							ينخسه الندم على الخطيئة" (سفر  							يشوع بن سيراخ 14: 1)


**"طُوبَى لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَتَّقِي  							الرَّبَّ، وَيَسْلُكُ فِي طُرُقِهِ. لأَنَّكَ تَأْكُلُ  							تَعَبَ يَدَيْكَ، طُوبَاكَ وَخَيْرٌ لَكَ" (سفر  							المزامير 128: 1، 2)

**"طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي لَمْ  							يَسْلُكْ فِي مَشُورَةِ الأَشْرَارِ، وَفِي طَرِيقِ  							الْخُطَاةِ لَمْ يَقِفْ، وَفِي مَجْلِسِ  							الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ لَمْ يَجْلِسْ" (سفر  							المزامير 1: 1)


**"طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَّقِي  							الرَّبَّ، الْمَسْرُورِ جِدًّا بِوَصَايَاهُ" (سفر  							المزامير 112: 
1






*




حرف الظاد


*"ظَهَرَ  							بِرُّ اللهِ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ، مَشْهُودًا  							لَهُ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ  							وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 3: 21)

**"ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ  			تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا  			فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ..  وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ،  			وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْمًا،  			وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ" (سفر  			إشعياء 53: 7، 9)* 


*"ظَالِمُ الْفَقِيرِ يُعَيِّرُ خَالِقَهُ، وَيُمَجِّدُهُ رَاحِمُ  			الْمِسْكِينِ" (سفر  			الأمثال 14: 31)




*




حرف العين


*"عَبَرْتُ بِحَقْلِ  							الْكَسْلاَنِ وَبِكَرْمِ الرَّجُلِ النَّاقِصِ  							الْفَهْمِ، فَإِذَا هُوَ قَدْ عَلاَهُ كُلَّهُ  							الْقَرِيصُ، وَقَدْ غَطَّى الْعَوْسَجُ وَجْهَهُ،  							وَجِدَارُ حِجَارَتِهِ انْهَدَمَ.  ثُمَّ  							نَظَرْتُ وَوَجَّهْتُ قَلْبِي. رَأَيْتُ وَقَبِلْتُ  							تَعْلِيمًا:  نَوْمٌ قَلِيلٌ بَعْدُ نُعَاسٌ  							قَلِيلٌ، وَطَيُّ الْيَدَيْنِ قَلِيلاً لِلرُّقُودِ،  							فَيَأْتِي فَقْرُكَ كَعَدَّاءٍ وَعَوَزُكَ كَغَازٍ" (سفر  							الأمثال 24: 30-34)

**"عَبْدُ الرَّبِّ لاَ يَجِبُ أَنْ  							يُخَاصِمَ، بَلْ يَكُونُ مُتَرَفِّقًا بِالْجَمِيعِ،  							صَالِحًا لِلتَّعْلِيمِ، صَبُورًا عَلَى  							الْمَشَقَّاتِ، مُؤَدِّبًا  							بِالْوَدَاعَةِ الْمُقَاوِمِينَ، عَسَى أَنْ  							يُعْطِيَهُمُ اللهُ تَوْبَةً لِمَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ،  							فَيَسْتَفِيقُوا مِنْ فَخِّ إِبْلِيسَ إِذْ قَدِ  							اقْتَنَصَهُمْ لإِرَادَتِهِ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 2: 24-26)


**"عَصَاكَ وَعُكَّازُكَ هُمَا  							يُعَزِّيَانِنِي" (سفر  							المزامير 23: 4)
* 












حرف الغين


*"غَنُّوا  							لِلرَّبِّ يَا كُلَّ الأَرْضِ.  							بَشِّرُوا مِنْ يَوْمٍ إِلَى 							يَوْمٍ بِخَلاَصِهِ" (سفر  							أخبار الأيام الأول 16: 23)


**"غَيْرَةُ بَيْتِكَ أَكَلَتْنِي" (سفر  							المزامير 69:
**"غَنُّوا لِلْكَرْمَةِ  							الْمُشَتَهَاةِ، أَنَا الرَّبُّ حَارِسُهَا.  							أَسْقِيهَا كُلَّ لَحْظَةٍ، لِئَلاَّ يُوقَعَ بِهَا.  							أَحْرُسُهَا لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا" (سفر  							إشعياء 27: 2، 3)* 








حرف الفاء


*"في وقت الشبع اذكر وقت الجوع، وفي  							أيام الغنى اذكر الفقر  							والعوز" (سفر  							يشوع بن سيراخ 18: 25)

**"فِي 							الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ 							ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا:  							أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ" (إنجيل  							يوحنا 16: 33)

**"فِي  							بَيْتِ أَبِي مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ" (إنجيل  							يوحنا 14: 2)

*
*
*​​


----------



## angil sky (10 يوليو 2011)

حرف القاف


*"قبل ان تموت  							احسن الى صديقك وعلى قدر  							طاقتك ابسط يدك واعطه" (سفر  							يشوع بن سيراخ 14: 13)


**"قلب الانسان يغير وجهه  							اما الى الخير واما الى الشر" (سفر  							يشوع بن سيراخ 13: 31)

**"قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ  							عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا  							لِقَدَمَيْكَ" (سفر  							المزامير 110: 1


**"قَدْ  							جَعَلْتُ قُدَّامَكَ الْحَيَاةَ  							وَالْمَوْتَ. الْبَرَكَةَ وَاللَّعْنَةَ. 							فَاخْتَرِ 							الْحَيَاةَ لِكَيْ تَحْيَا أَنْتَ وَنَسْلُكَ"  							(سفر  							التثنية 30: 19)

**"قَدْ  							ظَهَرَتْ نِعْمَةُ اللهِ الْمُخَلِّصَةُ، لِجَمِيعِ  							النَّاسِ، مُعَلِّمَةً إِيَّانَا أَنْ نُنْكِرَ  							الْفُجُورَ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ  							الْعَالَمِيَّةَ، وَنَعِيشَ بِالتَّعَقُّلِ وَالْبِرِّ  							وَالتَّقْوَى فِي الْعَالَمِ الْحَاضِرِ،  							مُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّجَاءَ الْمُبَارَكَ وَظُهُورَ  							مَجْدِ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ  							الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا،  							لِكَيْ يَفْدِيَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ، وَيُطَهِّرَ  							لِنَفْسِهِ شَعْبًا خَاصًّا غَيُورًا فِي أَعْمَال  							حَسَنَةٍ (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 2: 11-14)
*











حرف الكاف


*"كَلِمَةَ 							الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ  							الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ  							الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 1: 18)

**"وَكَانَ  							الرَّبُّ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ يَضُمُّ إِلَى 							الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّذِينَ  							يَخْلُصُونَ" (سفر  							أعمال الرسل 2: 47)

**"كَمَا أَنَّ قُدْرَتَهُ الإِلهِيَّةَ  							قَدْ وَهَبَتْ لَنَا كُلَّ مَا هُوَ لِلْحَيَاةِ  							وَالتَّقْوَى، بِمَعْرِفَةِ الَّذِي دَعَانَا  							بِالْمَجْدِ وَالْفَضِيلَةِ،  							اللَّذَيْنِ بِهِمَا قَدْ وَهَبَ لَنَا الْمَوَاعِيدَ  							الْعُظْمَى وَالثَّمِينَةَ، لِكَيْ تَصِيرُوا بِهَا  							شُرَكَاءَ الطَّبِيعَةِ الإِلهِيَّةِ، هَارِبِينَ مِنَ  							الْفَسَادِ الَّذِي فِي الْعَالَمِ بِالشَّهْوَةِ.   							وَلِهذَا عَيْنِهِ ­وَأَنْتُمْ بَاذِلُونَ كُلَّ  							اجْتِهَادٍ­ قَدِّمُوا فِي إِيمَانِكُمْ 							فَضِيلَةً، وَفِي 							الْفَضِيلَةِ مَعْرِفَةً،  							وَفِي الْمَعْرِفَةِ تَعَفُّفًا، وَفِي التَّعَفُّفِ  							صَبْرًا، وَفِي الصَّبْرِ تَقْوَى، وَفِي التَّقْوَى  							مَوَدَّةً أَخَوِيَّةً، وَفِي الْمَوَدَّةِ  							الأَخَوِيَّةِ مَحَبَّةً." (رسالة  							بطرس الرسول الثانية 1: 3-7)






*




حرف لام


*"لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ: 							شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ، 							وَشَهْوَةَ الْعُيُونِ،  							وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ  							مِنَ الْعَالَمِ.  وَالْعَالَمُ يَمْضِي  							وَشَهْوَتُهُ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ  							اللهِ فَيَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ (رسالة  							يوحنا الرسول الأولى 2: 16، 17)

**"لاَ  							تَهْتَمُّوا بِشَيْءٍ، بَلْ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  							بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالدُّعَاءِ مَعَ  							الشُّكْرِ، لِتُعْلَمْ طِلْبَاتُكُمْ لَدَى  							اللهِ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 4: 6)

**"لِيُسَبِّحُوا  							اسْمَ الرَّبِّ، لأَنَّهُ  							قَدْ تَعَالَى اسْمُهُ وَحْدَهُ. مَجْدُهُ فَوْقَ  							الأَرْضِ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ" (سفر  							المزامير 148: 13)





*




حرف الميم

*"ما دمت حياً مُعافى تحمد الرب وتفتخر  							بمراحمه.  ما أعظم رحمة الرب وعفوه للذين يتوبون  							إليه" (سفر  							يشوع بن سيراخ 17: 27، 28)

**"مَا  							أَحْلَى مَسَاكِنَكَ يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ" (سفر  							المزامير 84: 1)

**"مَمْلَكَتِي  							لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ" (إنجيل  							يوحنا 18: 36)

**"مَنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ  							ابْنُ اللهِ، فَاللهُ يَثْبُتُ فِيهِ وَهُوَ فِي اللهِ" (رسالة  							يوحنا الرسول الأولى 4: 15)

**"مَنْ  							أَرَادَ أَنْ يُحِبَّ الْحَيَاةَ وَيَرَى أَيَّامًا  							صَالِحَةً، فَلْيَكْفُفْ لِسَانَهُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ  							وَشَفَتَيْهِ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَا بِالْمَكْرِ،  							لِيُعْرِضْ عَنِ الشَّرِّ وَيَصْنَعِ الْخَيْرَ،  							لِيَطْلُبِ السَّلاَمَ  							وَيَجِدَّ فِي أَثَرِهِ.  لأَنَّ عَيْنَيِ  							الرَّبِّ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ، وَأُذْنَيْهِ إِلَى  							طَلِبَتِهِمْ، وَلكِنَّ وَجْهَ الرَّبِّ ضِدُّ  							فَاعِلِي الشَّرِّ" (رسالة  							بطرس الرسول الأولى 3: 10-12)
* 













حرف النون

*"نَاظِرِينَ  							إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ،  							الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ الْمَوْضُوعِ  							أَمَامَهُ، احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ  							مُسْتَهِينًا بِالْخِزْيِ، فَجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ  							عَرْشِ اللهِ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 12: 2)


**"نَامُوسَ رُوحِ 							الْحَيَاةِ فِي 							الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ قَدْ  							أَعْتَقَنِي مِنْ نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَالْمَوْتِ"  							(رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8: 2)

**"نُورٌ أَشْرَقَ فِي  							الظُّلْمَةِ لِلْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ. هُوَ حَنَّانٌ  							وَرَحِيمٌ وَصِدِّيقٌ" (سفر  							المزامير 112: 4)

**"نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا  							يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ. آمِينَ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 16: 24؛
*













حرف الهاء

*"هذَا الْبَابُ  							لِلرَّبِّ. الصِّدِّيقُونَ يَدْخُلُونَ فِيهِ" (سفر  							المزامير 118: 20)

**"هذَا  							الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي أَقَمْتُهُ عَمُودًا يَكُونُ 							بَيْتَ 							اللهِ، وَكُلُّ مَا تُعْطِينِي فَإِنِّي  							أُعَشِّرُهُ لَكَ" (سفر  							التكوين 28: 22)

**"هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ  							قَائِلاً: اقْضُوا قَضَاءَ الْحَقِّ، وَاعْمَلُوا  							إِحْسَانًا وَرَحْمَةً، كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مَعَ أَخِيهِ.   							وَلاَ تَظْلِمُوا الأَرْمَلَةَ وَلاَ الْيَتِيمَ وَلاَ  							الْغَرِيبَ وَلاَ الْفَقِيرَ، وَلاَ  							يُفَكِّرْ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ شَرًّا عَلَى  							أَخِيهِ فِي قَلْبِكُمْ" (سفر  							زكريا 7: 9، 10)

**"هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ  							عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ  							صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ  							وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي" (سفر  							رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 20)

**"هَا أَنَا  							أُرْسِلُكُمْ كَغَنَمٍ فِي وَسْطِ ذِئَابٍ، فَكُونُوا  							حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ" (إنجيل  							متى 10: 16)





*




حرف الواو

*"ويل لكم أيها الذين فقدوا 							الصبر وتركوا الطرق  							المستقيمة ومالوا إلى طرق السوء، فماذا تصنعون يوم  							افتقاد الرب؟!" (سفر  							يشوع بن سيراخ 2: 16، 17)


**"وَاحِدَةً سَأَلْتُ  							مِنَ الرَّبِّ وَإِيَّاهَا أَلْتَمِسُ: أَنْ أَسْكُنَ  							فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي، لِكَيْ  							أَنْظُرَ إِلَى جَمَالِ الرَّبِّ، وَأَتَفَرَّسَ فِي  							هَيْكَلِهِ" (سفر  							المزامير 27: 4)


**"وَصِيَّةً  							جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا  							بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا  							تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا" (إنجيل  							يوحنا 13: 34)

*




حرف الياء

*"يا  							بني، إن رغبت في الحكمة فاحفظ الوصايا، فيهبها لك  							الرب.  فإن الحكمة والتأديب هما مخافة الرب،  							والذي يرضيه هو الإيمان والوداعة،  							فيغمر صاحبهما بالكنوز" (سفر  							يشوع بن سيراخ 1: 33-35)

**"يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ  							هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13: 8)

**"يَسْقُطُ عَنْ  							جَانِبِكَ أَلْفٌ، وَرِبْوَاتٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ.  							إِلَيْكَ لاَ يَقْرُبُ" (سفر  							المزامير 91: 7)

**"الْيَوْمَ إِنَّمَا  							هُوَ مُقَدَّسٌ لِسَيِّدِنَا. وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا،  							لأَنَّ فَرَحَ الرَّبِّ هُوَ قُوَّتُكُمْ" (سفر  							نحميا 8: 10)

*















وبركه ونعمه الرب تكون
معاكم جميعا
*
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> حرف الميم
> 
> "ما دمت حياً مُعافى تحمد الرب وتفتخر بمراحمه. ما أعظم رحمة الرب وعفوه للذين يتوبون إليه" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 17: 27، 28)
> 
> ...



شكرا كتير للايات الجميلة

ربنا معاكى


----------



## angil sky (11 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك والرب يباركك
وميرسي لمرورك
الجميل
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2011)

حرف النون

*"نَاظِرِينَ  							إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ  يَسُوعَ،  							الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ الْمَوْضُوعِ  							 أَمَامَهُ، احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ  							مُسْتَهِينًا بِالْخِزْيِ،  فَجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ  							عَرْشِ اللهِ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 12: 2)


**"نَامُوسَ رُوحِ 							الْحَيَاةِ فِي 							الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ  قَدْ  							أَعْتَقَنِي مِنْ نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَالْمَوْتِ"  						 	(رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8: 2)

**"نُورٌ أَشْرَقَ فِي  							الظُّلْمَةِ لِلْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ. هُوَ حَنَّانٌ  							وَرَحِيمٌ وَصِدِّيقٌ" (سفر  							المزامير 112: 4)

**"نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا  							يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ. آمِينَ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 16: 24؛



اميــــــــــــــن
ميرسى حبيبتى ليكى
*​


----------



## angil sky (11 يوليو 2011)

god bless you
sis
​
​


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2011)

جميل يا قمره 

ميرسى كتير 

حلو قوى الموضوع ​


----------



## angil sky (12 يوليو 2011)

god bless you sis
&
thanks to your pass

​

​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2011)

*فى منتهى الروعه شكرا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## angil sky (12 يوليو 2011)

الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## vetaa (12 يوليو 2011)

*جاااااااااااامده جدا بجد
حلوين وصور ربنا فيهم جامده وجميله
*​


----------



## angil sky (12 يوليو 2011)

*vetaa
thanks to your pass
*


----------



## angil sky (18 يوليو 2011)

thanks to your pass​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## angil sky (18 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك على المرور الجميل
والرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (18 يوليو 2011)

حلوووو كتير
الرب يباركك


----------



## angil sky (19 يوليو 2011)

> حلوووو كتير
> الرب يباركك







ميرسي لمرورك الغالي
الرب يباركك
​


----------

